
Siemens CEO deplores admiration for 'pot smoker' after deputy praised Elon Musk - adventured
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-siemens-tesla/siemens-ceo-deplores-admiration-for-pot-smoker-after-deputy-praised-elon-musk-idUSKBN1XJ0EN
======
hourislate
There was an interesting thread on 4Chan on how Germany and it's industry have
fallen so far behind that they have no hope of catching up. The Germany that
once embraced innovation and risk has been gone for several decades. It not
surprising for Chief Executive Joe Kaeser to take this stance since he is part
of the problem (like the CEO of BMW who thought EV's were a fad).

For him to even take the time to address something so trivial highlights what
a moron he is.

